# Programmsymbole



## braungraphix (3. Mai 2005)

Suche schon wie ein irrer habe auchs chon eins gefunden aber die von Adobe und Macromedia fehlen mir noch. Ich suche nach Programmsymbolen für eine Startseite einer page. Es soll gezeigt werden, mit welchen Programmen die page erstellt wurde. Kann mir jemand einen link sagen, wo ich beispielsweise für flash mx oder dreamweaver diese Programmsymbole finde? Die für get flash player habe ich auch schon. Suche halt nur welche zu Photoshop, Illustrator, Flash und Dreamweaver.
 Danke schon einmal und einen schönen Abend noch!


----------



## hpvw (3. Mai 2005)

Wenn Du mit der rechten Maustaste auf die Verknüpfung zum Programm gehst, auf Eigenschaften klickst und dann auf anderes Symbol drückst, erhältst Du das Original Programmsymbol in 32x32px, wenn Du einen Screenshot machst (Win2k). Bei WinXP wird es ähnlich gehen und es gibt bestimmt sogar einfachere Wege. Vielleicht hilft Dir das ja schon. Oder suchst Du noch andere Symbole?

Gruß hpvw


----------



## braungraphix (3. Mai 2005)

Ist eine Lösung aber leider keine saubere denn die qualität ist echt schlecht wenn ich es auf diesem Wege mache. Bei Maxon "Cinema 4d" habe ich es direkt auf der homepage gefunden und get flash bekommt man auch aber da viele diese Symbole verwenden kann man die bestimmt auch aus dem Netz bekommen. Ich finde diese Dinger nur nicht. Vielen Dank für den Tip ich werde es auf jeden Fall mal versuchen! Du meintest es so, dass ich einen Shortcut erstelle mir das Symbol ausschneide und dann einbinde?


----------



## hpvw (3. Mai 2005)

Ja, so meinte ich das. Zum Beispiel kannst Du den Shortcut aus dem Startmenü nehmen. Und Du hast Recht, dass es eine miese Qualität hat, wenn Du größere als 32x32-Pixel-Icons haben willst. Ich dachte mir, mehr braucht man nicht für das, was Du beschrieben hast.

Gruß hpvw


----------



## ulki (4. Mai 2005)

Schon auf den Seiten der Programme geschaut?
Wenn du die Firmen anschreibst, du machst ja Werbung für sie, könnte es sein, dass du die Symbole von denen bekommst.


----------



## braungraphix (4. Mai 2005)

Ja auf der Page vom Anbieter habe ich auch schon geschaut! Nachfragen ist immer ein Problem habe das mal bei Adobe probiert und keine Antwort erhalten! Ich weiß leider auch nur, dass es die zum Download gibt aber weiß nicht wo. Eigentlich muss es die ja auch bei macrmedia auf der Seite geben aber nicht aufzufinden auch mit der Suche nicht.


----------



## triplexxx (4. Mai 2005)

Geh doch einfach Googel´n. ---->Bildersuche


----------



## forsterm (4. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

hab hier 2 Adobe Symbole angehängt.

mfg
forsterm


----------



## braungraphix (4. Mai 2005)

Danke die helfen mir schon weiter hast du die etwas größer? auch programmspecifisch?


----------



## forsterm (4. Mai 2005)

braungraphix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Danke die helfen mir schon weiter hast du die etwas größer? auch programmspecifisch?


 
Hallo,

die größten icons,welche ich zu Adobe auf meinem Rechner gefunden habe sind die hier.


----------



## braungraphix (4. Mai 2005)

Danke vieleicht komme ich an die restlichen ja auch noch für die Programme aber schon mal Danke


----------



## WurstHans (4. Mai 2005)

Nummer eins: Photoshop 
Nummer zwei: Illustrator 
Nummer drei: Dreamweaver
Nummer vier: Flash 

Denke da sollte alles dabei sein 
Ansonsten klickst du oben mal auf "mittel" Größe.


----------



## braungraphix (4. Mai 2005)

Kommen schon fast hin aber noch nicht ganz das was ich meine macromedia hat die in solch einem style die gibt es soweit ich weiß auch von anderen Herstellen mit deren Logos.

http://www.braungraphix.de/foren/DMX.gif

 Hoffe das macht es etwas deutlicher


----------

